# Sweating Soap?



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought some homemade soap last week from a yard sale. I've had it sitting in the open air but it keeps sweating. What is the problem? Will it eventually dry out?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is what one source says about soap sweating:

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/humidity.htm

Cyndi, what do you say?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It must have a lot of glycerine in it, or is a glycerine bar. With the high humidity here in the summer I can't have pure glycerine soap as it will sweat so much it turns to goo in a soap dish. 

Dawn


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, that was a great link.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glycerin bars will attract more moisture and thereby sweat more than CP soaps.

CP soaps made with animal oils (tallow/lard/emu, et al) will produce more glycerin than an all vegetable oils soap.

Keep the soap elevated so air can circulate around it. You should be okay.

Off to check the url you posted.


----------

